# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کدایگنایتر پارسی و راهنمای پارسی آن

## godofphp

ci_logo_flame.jpg
با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز به علت نبود یک منوآل و راهنمای خوب برای فریمورک کدایگنایتر این جانب شروع کردم راهنمای خود کدایگنایتر رو ترجمه کنم میتونه یه راهنمای خوب باشه واسه کسایی که میخوان کار با این فریمورک رو شروع کنند هرچند این آموزش کامل نشده هنوز ولی قسمتهایی که برای شروع خوبه فارسی شده و تا میتونستم ساده نوشتم که بشه سریع فهمید یک نسخه از همین فریمورک هم دارم کاستومایزش میکنم با عنوان کدایگنایتر فارسی برای دانلود خواهم گذاشت و از این به بعد قدم به قدم با کدایگنایتر این وب سایت رو آپدیت خواهم کرد دوستانی که میتونن کمک کنند دریغ نکنند ...کدایگنایتر پارسی

*وب سایت اصلی کدایگنایتر پارسی*



ci-logo-big.png





کلمات کلیدی : کدایگنایتر فارسی , کدایگنایتر پارسی , آموزش فارسی کدایگنایتر ، راهنمای فارسی کدایگنایتر ، مشکلات کدایگنایتر ، فریمورک کدایگنایتر ، فرمورک کدایگنایتر

----------


## godofphp

دوستان سعی کردم این هفته روی موضوعات عمومی که در جدول راهنما هست تمرکز کنم 
تا الان قسمت آدرس های کدایگنایتر و همچنین کنترلر و نماهای کدایگنایتر پارسی شده میتونید استفاده کنید و حتما نظرات خودتون رو بفرستید 
http://codeigniter.ellip.ir/

----------


## godofphp

دوستان ترجمه آپدیت شد و تقریبا 60 درصد ترجمه شده و کامل توضیح داده شده

----------


## godofphp

دوستان هر سوالی در این زمینه داشتید بپرسید به زودی فیلم آموزش بصورت رایگان میزارم و همچنین آموزش های *لاراول* خودم رو هم میزارم تاپیک لاراول

----------


## joker

ی دمت گرم ویژه داره این زحمتهایی که کشیدی.  :قلب: 

نسخه 2.2. هم اومده ( البته تفاوت زیادی نداره )

----------


## masiha68

منکه تازه شروع کردم به یادگیریش و قبلا هم با چندتا فریم ورک سروکله زدم :) 
واسه کاری که کردی ممنون 
بهتره ابتدا اون راهنماهایی رو کامل کنی که بیشتر بهشون نیازه مثل دیتابیس یا کوکی ها و ...
بعد هم اگه بحث روی شخصی سازی و اینکه رو همین فریم روک کار بشه تا یه فریم ورک بهتر بدین بیرون بهتره یه فکری به حال مستر پیج و دیتاگرید ویو و کلاس های دیتابیس و ... ایناش بکنین
در کل نظر شخصیم اینه که میشه یه فریم ورک بهتر از این هم ساخت ، با کارایی راحتتر یه سیستم بهتر

----------


## godofphp

به دلیل درگیری هایی که دارم فعلا تا مدتی نمیتونم ادامه بدم . انشالاه در اولین فرصت ....

----------


## godofphp

دوستان مدتی بود که سایت بنده داون شده بود و دسترسی به راهنمای فارسی کدایگنایتر هم امکان پذیر نبود . ساب دامین جدیدی بعد از راه اندازی مجدد سایتم ثبت کردم 
میتونید از لینک زیر آموزش رو مشاهده کنید 
http://codeigniter.ellip.ir/

----------


## godofphp

ضمیمه 132951
codeigniter.ellip.ir

----------

